# Walmart lowering their prices for iphone 3GS, making room in inventory for iphone 4th



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

After the Australian Apple online store has the iphone 3G unavailable, its kind of clear that apple no longer are making the iphone 3G. Now starting tomorrow Walmart is lowering their prices for the iphone 3GS to $97.00 from $197.00 for 16GB. :clap: Can't wait till June 7th, 13 more days!


> Walmart officially cuts iPhone 3GS to $97, potentially clearing out inventory for the iPhone 4? -- Engadget


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

That should help boost sales of the 3GS.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't even realize you could buy one at WalMart...


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Why aren't they reducing the prices here in Canada then?!! thieves!!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Canada walmart should soon as well, maybe you can get a price match.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Commercials for the iphone 4G



> Well this can't be tremendously surprising. Apparently American Beauty director Sam Mendes is in the process of putting together a series of commercials for Apple's next iPhone, which according to a tipster is being referred to internally as the Mammoth / N90. Besides that tip (with a handful of juicy details), a trusted source has confirmed to us that the ads will feature at least one spot where a mother and daughter are having a video chat conversation using the new front-facing camera that's been spied on the face of that iPhone floating around Vietnam and Northern California. Adding weight to this story, a cursory search on Twitter revealed that there's at least one actress who is up for a role in the "f***ing apple commercial" in New York, and another fellow who is auditioning for spots in California. We don't know much more than that, but we're fairly confident that this confirms video chat is coming to the next iPhone, and that that said iPhone isn't very far from our grasp. Remember folks, June 7th is just a kiss away


So this confirms of video chat which means a front facing camera!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't wait!!! 
I have my level 1 CFA exam on June 5th.. and buying the new iPhone 2 days later would be the best way to forget all the late night studying I've had!! lol


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

lol, i agree it will be a good way to end school for me as well.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i wonder if apple will get rid of the 16GB iPhone? And just have 32, 64GB just like the 3rd Gen iPod Touch's? I'd love to buy a 64GB for $299 :love2:


----------



## Blaizng angel (May 3, 2010)

daniels said:


> i wonder if apple will get rid of the 16GB iPhone? And just have 32, 64GB just like the 3rd Gen iPod Touch's? I'd love to buy a 64GB for $299 :love2:


too bad i just got a regular 3G for 99 and am now screwed:-(


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

can't you return it? isn't there like a 2 week period where you can return purchases??


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

get a refund on it, u have 30 day return policy


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't vote in the poll. 

My option is: "I will buy one if someone other than Rogers offers it here."

Rogers is still the only one with iPhones in Manitoba, both MTS and Telus claim that they'll have it by the start of Q3, but rumours are swirling that they might not be ready until well into 2011.

My contract expires in three months. If iPhones are not available for MTS or Telus by then, I'll probably get an Android phone.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

whats wrong with rogers?


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

daniels said:


> whats wrong with rogers?


No useable coverage for my purposes. Pretty much everywhere I go, MTS and Telus customers get 4 bars while Rogers' customers get no signal whatsoever. That was tons of fun when Air Canada decided to strand a bunch of us in Kitimat, offering us no assistance for a connecting flight or other transport to Smithers, refusing to let us use their phone, and most of the people with cell phones had Rogers, which had no signal at all. People with MTS, no problem.

Plus I get very good customer service with both MTS and Telus, while many people I know have had nothing but problems with Rogers'. I know one guy who received somebody else's' bill for thousands of dollars in charges that he proved were impossible to have been his, and it took them several months to admit their mistake all the while threatening to ruin his credit rating if he didn't pay up.

Rogers data rates are crazy high compared to MTS too.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

thats alot of reasons, signal coverage is actually an issue from Rogers for me as well on my iphone. I wonder if fido is any diffrent? anyone know?


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

daniels said:


> thats alot of reasons, signal coverage is actually an issue from Rogers for me as well on my iphone. I wonder if fido is any diffrent? anyone know?


Fido is owned by Rogers, if there are any substantial differences as far as network coverage goes, I'm not aware.

My signal issues are a huge problem for where I live and where I go. People who elsewhere, and don't travel much may never experience the same problems.


----------



## Blaizng angel (May 3, 2010)

daniels said:


> get a refund on it, u have 30 day return policy


its 15 days, and only if its under 30 minutesXX)
but hey i got a replacement from a genis bar 7 days ago maybe apple can help meXX)


first was defective


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

well you can always upgrade in 2012.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

didn't you read the reports?? the world ends in 2012!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

lol i had a feeling someone would comment that


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

wow only 9 more sleeps!


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

daniels said:


> wow only 9 more sleeps!


Ahh I can't wait. Though I am not sure if I will be able to get it. I got a 3GS on launch day last year. Although I assume Rogers will have some sort of upgrade program for the new iPhone like they had last year. Might be the same, might be better since Telus & Bell have the iPhone now, but I am not counting on it. 

We will find out before launch day probably. Last year the upgrade program was announced a day or two before release I think.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

look what i found today, at fido http://www.fido.ca/web/page/portal/Fido/iPhones?iPhone=iPhone3G Sorry, this phone is currently out of stock. Check back often to find out when it will be available. And the iPhone 3GS link is dead as well on their site. I think they are getting ready to lower the price on the 3GS and take the 3G off.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Rogers all out of 16GB 3G, look what telus has on their home page count down to June 8th, its a tuesday sounds like iPhone from Apple!  TELUS They are also all out of iPhone 3G.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

haha.. that's awesome!! I just hope that the release date is too far away from the announcement date!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacUnited said:


> didn't you read the reports?? the world ends in 2012!


That's only because the Mayans got tired of making calendars.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> That's only because the Mayans got tired of making calendars.


Or their systems were hit with the Y2K12 bug and stopped working then :heybaby:


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

guess what? i ordered my case for my iphone 4th gen  from ebay should be here in 14 days. Tpu Rubber Case Cover for Apple iphone 4G Gray on eBay.ca (item 260612061761 end time 03-Jun-10 03:52:04 EDT) 
6 more days, almost there!


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

Even if MTS and Telus get the iPhone into Manitoba, am I not right in that you cannot fall back to Edge in the fringe areas or where reception is difficult? It's either 3G or nothing?

If MTS or Telus are getting the phones and there is some type of fall back, then I might wait and get one from them, but otherwise I'm going to get one from Rogers.

Plus, did I not read somewhere that Rogers and MTS have some sort of agreement for using each others towers? Wouldn't that make the iPhone just as good on either network?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

3G is high speed internet and where it doesn't have good signal edge turns on.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

Unless you are on Bell or Telus, which are 3G only. They don't have Edge/GSM to fall back on.

Kostas


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

daniels said:


> guess what? i ordered my case for my iphone 4th gen  from ebay should be here in 14 days. Tpu Rubber Case Cover for Apple iphone 4G Gray on eBay.ca (item 260612061761 end time 03-Jun-10 03:52:04 EDT)
> 6 more days, almost there!


Lol ill laugh when they change something minor I dont believe we will see the same iPhone that was leaked on june 7th, but hey thats me Steve always surprises us. And just because theres a keynote on june 7th dosent mean thats the release date apple usually releases it 1 or 2 months after. If we look at there history


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

There are a lot of indications that production of the 3GS is at least winding down, and that inventories are being bled down, from the Walmart discounting, to the 3GS being unavailable in many countries around the world. I got a call from Telus a couple of weeks ago asking me to add cell phone service to my bundle package (I have Telus TV, home phone, and Internet service) with an iPhone for $0. Didn't take it, as they "forgot" that I would have to pay for the early cancellation fee, and their package was both more expensive with less data than my current Rogers plan. I have never, ever, heard of any such offer from any other carrier in Canada. I think that Telus, and Rogers, and Bell, are trying to get rid of as much 3GS inventory as possible in anticipation of the new iPhone's release.

While it is always possible that the iPhone may not look like the one whose pictures have been circulating on the Internet, it certainly, in whatever form it does take, will be announced on June 7th. For all intents and purposes, 3GS sales are non-existent, in anticipation of the new iPhone announcement. Apple doesn't want to wait too long to announce the new iPhone, and is being pushed by the Gizmodo article/pictures to announce it (whether it is available that day or not) on June 7th. I personally think the phone would have been announced on June 22nd, if Apple had a choice, but I don't think they do.

Kostas


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

go_habs said:


> Lol ill laugh when they change something minor I dont believe we will see the same iPhone that was leaked on june 7th, but hey thats me Steve always surprises us. And just because theres a keynote on june 7th dosent mean thats the release date apple usually releases it 1 or 2 months after. If we look at there history


Its happened to me once already with the ipod touch camera, but its only $3.00 for the case :heybaby: pretty sure that the iphone 4th gen will be released by the end of this month the latest. And At&T has a vacation block for their employee's this month. Which means US is getting the new iphone, if U.S is getting it, Canada and (can't remember if it was 28 other countries that also got the 3GS the same day as us) are getting it. makes no sense to me why it would take 1-2 months for it to become available. It took the 3GS only 11 days.


----------



## GregoriusM (Jun 7, 2008)

kkritsilas said:


> Unless you are on Bell or Telus, which are 3G only. They don't have Edge/GSM to fall back on.
> 
> Kostas


Just as I thought.

Thanks for verifying.

This means that MTS and Telus in Manitoba would be the same. No fallback. SaskTel would be the same as well.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

were almost there! 5 more days!


----------

